# CH Comp + Bradnailer $69



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Usual Lowes Fathers day deal, Not a bad little comp + gun for the money $69 on sale use a 10 off 50 coupon and grab it at $59 ,.., http://www.lowes.com/pd_103500-43657-FP209599DI_0_?productId=1205535&Ntt=air%20compressor%20nailer&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=air%20compressor%20nailer$y=0$x=0


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

That's a good deal. Anybody can pay retail.









I picked one of those deals up a couple of years ago and it is stil running great.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tommy for the heads up 

It's just the right size for under the work bench to put in the brad nails and the staples  and to take the air tools to the job..

Shop Campbell Hausfeld 2-Gallon Inflation and Fastening Air Compressor with Nailer and Accessory Kit at Lowes.com

=======



Tommyt654 said:


> Usual Lowes Fathers day deal, Not a bad little comp + gun for the money $69 on sale use a 10 off 50 coupon and grab it at $59 ,.., http://www.lowes.com/pd_103500-43657-FP209599DI_0_?productId=1205535&Ntt=air%20compressor%20nailer&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=air%20compressor%20nailer$y=0$x=0


----------

